# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Irani premton dhënie teknologjie nukleare vëndeve islamike

## Lunesta

Keshtu ka pohuar dje presidenti i ri i Iranit ne nje takim me homologun e tij Turk. Pra Irani me kete akt te fundit pohon indirekt se zhvillimi i teknologjise nukleare nuk behet thjesht per nevojat e vendit, sic jane perpjekurt ta paraqesin deri tani lideret e iranit, por paska nje prapavije me te gjere, pra armatosjen berthamore te gjithe vendeve islamike te lindjes. Gje qe i fryn me teper idese se perballjes finale te dy boteve, asaj perendimore me ate lindore. Sepse interpretim tjeter ky veprim i Iranit nuk ka. Megjithate me duket se Irani i ka hyre nje rruge pa lrye. Turqia nuk mund te beje gabime te tilla si aleat i ngushte i amerikes, vend anetar i Natos dhe aspirant per BE. As vendet e tjera arabe nuk besoj se do ta ndjekin rrugen e iranit sepse jane te lidhur me nje menyre ose me nje tjeter me 100 fije me marreveshje ekonomike me perendimin qe shkojne nga marreveshjet per naften deri tek kuotat per studentet arabe qe studiojne ne perendim, per te mos thene qe rezervat valutore te tyre jane ose ne $ ose ne euro. Por ky veprim i fundit i Iranit do te forcoje bindjen e perendimit se ne boten Lindore pavaresisht perpjekjeve per prosperitet ekonomik , paradigma religjoze akoma tejkalon cdo aspekt tjeter te jeteses se nje kombi.  Dhe ky observim nuk sjell aspak qetesim ne mendjen e cdo evropiani, sjell vetem pasiguri dhe keqardhje.

----------


## Wordless

Kerkon sherr ky presidenti i Iranit mesa duket :-)

----------


## antares

Pse? Cfare ligji nderkombetar paska shkelur kesaj rradhe?

----------


## niku-nyc

> Kerkon sherr ky presidenti i Iranit mesa duket :-)


E kerkoka vet bomben ne koke ky presidenti Iranit, me mire ta kerkoj vet  sesa te japi Bushi lejen qe tja hedhin :buzeqeshje:

----------


## niku-nyc

Per talibanet, nope...

Dhe ata qe u vran ne Irak 152 veta, e ben talibanet me super talibanin ne krye Al-Zarqawi, qe vrasin njerzit e pafajshem dhe pastaj thojn i vrau Amerika. Mund te themi qe Bushi eshte i keq dhe ska vrare ka ber Al-Zarqawi qe vret njerzit e tij. Dhe atyre qe u vran ne ure mbi 900 veta erdhi nga frika se kujtuan qe kishte luftetar te Zaqawi qe do ti vrisnin dhe e moren seriozisht nga frika e madhe dhe moren vdekjen.

Per ata lloj talibane e kisha fjalen qe e thashe ne fillim.

----------


## Irfan

> Keshtu ka pohuar dje presidenti i ri i Iranit ne nje takim me homologun e tij Turk. Pra Irani me kete akt te fundit pohon indirekt se zhvillimi i teknologjise nukleare nuk behet thjesht per nevojat e vendit, sic jane perpjekurt ta paraqesin deri tani lideret e iranit, por paska nje prapavije me te gjere, pra armatosjen berthamore te gjithe vendeve islamike te lindjes. Gje qe i fryn me teper idese se perballjes finale te dy boteve, asaj perendimore me ate lindore. Sepse interpretim tjeter ky veprim i Iranit nuk ka. Megjithate me duket se Irani i ka hyre nje rruge pa lrye. Turqia nuk mund te beje gabime te tilla si aleat i ngushte i amerikes, vend anetar i Natos dhe aspirant per BE. As vendet e tjera arabe nuk besoj se do ta ndjekin rrugen e iranit sepse jane te lidhur me nje menyre ose me nje tjeter me 100 fije me marreveshje ekonomike me perendimin qe shkojne nga marreveshjet per naften deri tek kuotat per studentet arabe qe studiojne ne perendim, per te mos thene qe rezervat valutore te tyre jane ose ne $ ose ne euro. Por ky veprim i fundit i Iranit do te forcoje bindjen e perendimit se ne boten Lindore pavaresisht perpjekjeve per prosperitet ekonomik , paradigma religjoze akoma tejkalon cdo aspekt tjeter te jeteses se nje kombi.  Dhe ky observim nuk sjell aspak qetesim ne mendjen e cdo evropiani, sjell vetem pasiguri dhe keqardhje.



Bashkpuni ne mese dy paleve,ne shkembim te en. atomike eshte e perputhur me te drejtat e okb....
tİ SHİKO ıZRAELİN DHE shba,İ Ter teritoıri i Izraelit eshte mbushur me tenka,avijone,atome te ardhur nga SHBA per shkatrrim masi te pop.musliman ne Palestimn....
Kjo eshte fakte,shtete muslimane do te bejne nje marveshje,nje blok ku  do te ken nje bashkpunim reciprok,dhe kjo do te jete *Atom i Vertete*  para syve te Eu.SHAB dhe Izraelit.KJo do te ndoll ne 20 vjeçarin e shek.21. ehde eshte duke ardhur me kohe...
Pra, Amerika kete bashkpunim e quan ''Atom'',bashkpunimi  reciprok i vendeve muslimane eshte nje Atome i Vertete perball botese EU.SHBA dhe Çifuteve.
Ketu do te filloje nje epok e re....!!!

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Keshtu ka pohuar dje presidenti i ri i Iranit ne nje takim me homologun e tij Turk. Pra Irani me kete akt te fundit pohon indirekt se zhvillimi i teknologjise nukleare nuk behet thjesht per nevojat e vendit, sic jane perpjekurt ta paraqesin deri tani lideret e iranit, por paska nje prapavije me te gjere, pra armatosjen berthamore te gjithe vendeve islamike te lindjes. Gje qe i fryn me teper idese se perballjes finale te dy boteve, asaj perendimore me ate lindore. Sepse interpretim tjeter ky veprim i Iranit nuk ka. Megjithate me duket se Irani i ka hyre nje rruge pa lrye. Turqia nuk mund te beje gabime te tilla si aleat i ngushte i amerikes, vend anetar i Natos dhe aspirant per BE. As vendet e tjera arabe nuk besoj se do ta ndjekin rrugen e iranit sepse jane te lidhur me nje menyre ose me nje tjeter me 100 fije me marreveshje ekonomike me perendimin qe shkojne nga marreveshjet per naften deri tek kuotat per studentet arabe qe studiojne ne perendim, per te mos thene qe rezervat valutore te tyre jane ose ne $ ose ne euro. Por ky veprim i fundit i Iranit do te forcoje bindjen e perendimit se ne boten Lindore pavaresisht perpjekjeve per prosperitet ekonomik , paradigma religjoze akoma tejkalon cdo aspekt tjeter te jeteses se nje kombi.  Dhe ky observim nuk sjell aspak qetesim ne mendjen e cdo evropiani, sjell vetem pasiguri dhe keqardhje.


Ti mire ben qe i sjell lajmet por me mire do beje te sjellesh edhe burimin e tyre! Jo per gje po Irani me armiq te medhenje ka vendet muslimane/arabe sesa vet SHBAn!

Sidoqofte nuk do ishte aspak ide e keqe te merrte edhe nje shtet arab fuqi berthamore.... por vetem se ne rethanat e sotme nje rrjedhoje e tille nuk duhet te jet aspak deshire arabe. Jo prej frikes perendimore -sepse sa me arme te mira te kesh aq me pak i frikesohesh perendimit (se fundja fundit nga nje lufte berthamore te urriturit jugor kane me pak gjera per te humbur sesa barkederret verior)- por prej frikes se vet realitetit te brendeshem te ketyre shteteve.

Sidoqofte nese ekziston nje propozim i tille do e keshilloja edhe z. Berisha ti kerkoje Iranit fuqi berthamore. Jo per gje po nuk kane kaluar shume vite kur Serbet arriten jashte Kukesit (pavarsisht se qeverija socialiste dhe integritoret europiane shqiptare e pertypen mire ceshtjen dhe pothuajse e fshine nga mediat)... dhe nese jemi njecik realiste nuk duhet ta vejme ne dyshim se kur ti duhet do vijne perseri jashte Kukesit e mbase edhe brenda ne Tirane (jo vetem atyre por edhe Europes e SHBAs demokratike). Aleanca euroatlantike eshte e domosdoshme per ne.... por sic e kane thene edhe baballaret e Realizmit "lidhjet e shteteve jane lidhje fuqie". Keshtu nje shtet i pafuqishem cfare lloj aleance mund te presi nga nje shtet i fuqishem?

Nen hijen e ketij aspekti shtetet e pafuqishme, sic jane Irani, shtetet Arabe dhe shume shtete ballkanike, midis te cilave edhe Shqiperia, duhet sigurisht te gjejne perkrahjen e nje fuqie te madhe por kjo sigurisht do i uli atyre sovranitetin e tyre. Sepse shtetet e fuqishme do duan nje shperblim. Dhe sovraniteti per shtetin eshte sinonim i lirise se personit. Cfare mund te bej nje person pa liri ose me liri te perkufizuar, sa mund te perparoj ai?

Keshtu arrena nderkombetare do ishte mire te shikohet si nje pazar ku blen edhe shet, e jo si nje fondacion bamires ku Uashingtoni, Londra, Parisi apo Tirana dalin per te dhuruar. Kur ta shikojme arrenen si nje pazar dhe ti kuptojme me mire ligjet e ketij pazari atehere do jemi me fat. Nuk e keni vene re se biznesmenet me te zgjuar jane edhe me te fuqishem e me te pasur se te tjeret, keshtu afersisht ndodh edhe me shtetet. Pra mire eshte qe ne kete pazar ti mbajme lidhjet e ngushta me monopoluesin e fuqise, SHBAn, por kurresesi nuk mundemi te lejme sovranitetin tone ne duart e te tjereve. Sepse luanit pak i behet vone per friken e kaprollit. 

Keshtu ajo qe mbetet eshte qe shtetet e pafuqishme te bejne edhe nje aleance te dyte midis tyre. Sigurisht nuk e kam fjalen te bejme aleance me shtetet e 'listes se zeze', se fundja fundit nuk na lidh gje me to por ekzistojne nje ser shtetesh te tjera ne rajonin tone me te cilat na lidhin sfida te njejta, si psh. rreziku sllav (nuk kam asnjegje me Serbet e as nuk jam nacionalist por historia ka treguar se kur dikush arrin te bej dicka nje here nuk ka problem ta perserisi). Nga andej e tutje edhe ne aleance duhet kerkuar vec interesit te perbashket edhe interesi vetiak i cili matet vetem me ekuacione fuqie. Sepse perseri historia na ka mesuar se aleancat nuk jane te pavdekshme, prandaj persa kohe jetojne do duhet qe te perfitojme sa me teper prej tyre dhe gjithmone duhet te jemi te pergatitur per diten qe ato vdesin.

Duke pasur keto vegla ne dispozicion dhe duke marre paraysh fillimisht atdheun tone, i cili na dhimbset me teper, besoj se eshte me e lehte per dike qe te gjykoj edhe tjetrin. Sot shtete si Irani, Siria etj. jane si puna e kaprolleve ne xhungel te cilet jo vetem nuk kane ndihmen e luanit por edhe gjimohen vashdimisht nga ai. Shume nga anetaret thone se kaprolli duhet ti dorezohet luanit... kurse une them se kaprolli vec jetes se tij nuk ka asgje tjeter. Keshtu ajo qe i mbetet eshte luftimi per mbijetese... dhe nese kaprolli nuk ka fuqine e luanit atehere duhet te gjej zgjuaresine e cila mund te kthehet ne kundrapeshen e kesaj fuqie!  





flm

----------


## Hyllien

> Keshtu ka pohuar dje presidenti i ri i Iranit ne nje takim me homologun e tij Turk. Pra Irani me kete akt te fundit pohon indirekt se zhvillimi i teknologjise nukleare nuk behet thjesht per nevojat e vendit, sic jane perpjekurt ta paraqesin deri tani lideret e iranit, por paska nje prapavije me te gjere, pra armatosjen berthamore te gjithe vendeve islamike te lindjes.


Keto jane vetem thashetheme te Medias. E pyeten Erdoğanin per kete, dhe e mohoi (mund ta mohonte dhe nese do te ishte e vertete) duke thene se jane thjeshte lajme sensacionale. Edhe nese diçka e tille do te ishte folur nuk ka sesi media ta dije, se ata folen koke me koke me ndermjetesimin e nje perkthyesi (te besuar patjeter). 
Irani mund te ndihmoje Ameriken para fqinjeve te vete, se po hane koken me njeri tjetrin ne Lindjen e Mesme. Megjithese shpesh Irani eshte hequr si mbrojtes i Islamit ne bote, çfare logjike do e shtynte Iranin te ndihmonte fqinjet me teknologjine e armeve berthmaore fqinjet ne nje kohe kur eshte ne rrezik programi i vete Iranit dhe presioni nderkombetar eshte ne kulmin e tij?

----------


## Lunesta

> Ti mire ben qe i sjell lajmet por me mire do beje te sjellesh edhe burimin e tyre! Jo per gje po Irani me armiq te medhenje ka vendet muslimane/arabe sesa vet SHBAn!
> 
> Sidoqofte nuk do ishte aspak ide e keqe te merrte edhe nje shtet arab fuqi berthamore.... por vetem se ne rethanat e sotme nje rrjedhoje e tille nuk duhet te jet aspak deshire arabe. Jo prej frikes perendimore -sepse sa me arme te mira te kesh aq me pak i frikesohesh perendimit (se fundja fundit nga nje lufte berthamore te urriturit jugor kane me pak gjera per te humbur sesa barkederret verior)- por prej frikes se vet realitetit te brendeshem te ketyre shteteve.
> 
> Sidoqofte nese ekziston nje propozim i tille do e keshilloja edhe z. Berisha ti kerkoje Iranit fuqi berthamore. Jo per gje po nuk kane kaluar shume vite kur Serbet arriten jashte Kukesit (pavarsisht se qeverija socialiste dhe integritoret europiane shqiptare e pertypen mire ceshtjen dhe pothuajse e fshine nga mediat)... dhe nese jemi njecik realiste nuk duhet ta vejme ne dyshim se kur ti duhet do vijne perseri jashte Kukesit e mbase edhe brenda ne Tirane (jo vetem atyre por edhe Europes e SHBAs demokratike). Aleanca euroatlantike eshte e domosdoshme per ne.... por sic e kane thene edhe baballaret e Realizmit "lidhjet e shteteve jane lidhje fuqie". Keshtu nje shtet i pafuqishem cfare lloj aleance mund te presi nga nje shtet i fuqishem?
> 
> Nen hijen e ketij aspekti shtetet e pafuqishme, sic jane Irani, shtetet Arabe dhe shume shtete ballkanike, midis te cilave edhe Shqiperia, duhet sigurisht te gjejne perkrahjen e nje fuqie te madhe por kjo sigurisht do i uli atyre sovranitetin e tyre. Sepse shtetet e fuqishme do duan nje shperblim. Dhe sovraniteti per shtetin eshte sinonim i lirise se personit. Cfare mund te bej nje person pa liri ose me liri te perkufizuar, sa mund te perparoj ai?
> 
> Keshtu arrena nderkombetare do ishte mire te shikohet si nje pazar ku blen edhe shet, e jo si nje fondacion bamires ku Uashingtoni, Londra, Parisi apo Tirana dalin per te dhuruar. Kur ta shikojme arrenen si nje pazar dhe ti kuptojme me mire ligjet e ketij pazari atehere do jemi me fat. Nuk e keni vene re se biznesmenet me te zgjuar jane edhe me te fuqishem e me te pasur se te tjeret, keshtu afersisht ndodh edhe me shtetet. Pra mire eshte qe ne kete pazar ti mbajme lidhjet e ngushta me monopoluesin e fuqise, SHBAn, por kurresesi nuk mundemi te lejme sovranitetin tone ne duart e te tjereve. Sepse luanit pak i behet vone per friken e kaprollit. 
> ...



Po ty po te vje keq pr Iranin?

 Nese ne do na duheshin armet berthamore (qe sna duhen fare) do ja kerkonim kollaj fare USA-s qe i kemi dhe aleate jo shteteve zhulce si Irani.

----------


## Lioness

Dakort jam me ty Kryeplak per punen e kaprojve, luaneve dhe kafshe te tjera te xhungles.  Ne fund te fundit, instikti i mbijeteses eshte instikti i perbashket qe kane kafshet, njerezit, dhe detyrimisht kombet si bashkesi e tyre.  Dhe po ta shikosh boten nen prizmin Hobbesian, xhungel ka qene, eshte dhe do te jete.  (Megjithese heshturazi, ne nje qoshe diku te cdo njeriu, eshte deshira e fshehur qe kjo bote ne vend te xhungles te ishte ishull tropikal!)
Persa i perket lajmit e mesiperm, desha te shkruaja para ca ditesh pikerisht qe eshte i pakonfirmuar dhe as AP, as ndonje agjenci lajmesh nuk e ka sjelle.  Ne fund te fundit, ashtu sic the ti, per Iranin t'i jape lende berthamore vendeve te tjera arabe, eshte e pamundur, eshte njesoj sikur te hapesh dyert e stanit e t'i thuash ujkut, ja ku i ke delet.  Ne Irak, Al Zarkwai u ka shpallur lufte gjithe sheiteve, dhe sic duket nuk ka problem te rekrutoje nga sunit.
Prandaj, meqe ky lajm eshte i pakonfirmuar, as qe nuk ia vlen te aludosh mbi te.
Meqe ra fjala, Korea e Veriut po heq dore nga armet berthamore dhe ka filluar negociatat.  
Ndoshta Irani do bente me mire te investonte ne kasollet me kashte e balte qe ka ne zona sizmike, sepse ai popull e di se c'vuan nga shkaterrimet e termeteve.

Sa per Shqiperine dhe armet berthamore ....... lere fare se nuk po hap kutine e Pandores, dmth te Ballkanit ne pergjithesi dhe Shqiperise ne vecanti.  Te gjitha i kemi ne rregull, dhe vetem ato na mungojne ....... pffff

----------


## Dito

Mjaft more filoamerikane bete propogande te tipit alla bush: jeni ne vete se c'thoni apo jo. Une vetem dicka nuk kuptoj vertet nga ju: A e keni idene e fjaleve te nxjerra nga goja atij presidenti apo jo!? Presupozohet ndihme ne industri berthamore civile dhe jo ate ushtarake. Nuk e di sa e keni konceptin e ndarjes se perdorimit te energjise berthamore, nga civile ne ate ushtarake?

Dito.

----------


## niku-nyc

Nuk e kupton qe rreziku me i madh esht shperndarja e ketyre lendve neper duart e teroristve. Te gjith armet dhe teroristet ne Irak, vijn nga Irani dhe Irani u jep ndime financiare dhe arm per te luftuar.
Vende si Irani dhe Korea Veriut nuk jan shtet me qeveri qe e bejn ket perdorim per energji berthamore, sepse ata vetem nje gje din ushtrin, dhe njerzit mbeten te varfer. Qeveria e Iranit shpenzon me biliona dollar per te arritur kete gje dhe le popullin pa buke. Shifni cdo ndodh ne Koren e Veriut, ku shteti ka deklaruar sejan ne krize per ushqim. Pse? Sespe harxhojn gjith buxhetin per arm berthamore dhe skan leke per buke ne fund.
Imagjinoe si do behej ne qofse bombat ne Londer nuk do ishin vetem shperthime, por me arm kemikale te prodhuara ne Iran, qe jepen per teroristet si do ishte situata dhe pasoja, apo te filloj lufta e 3 boterore, se aq do duhet nje sulm me arm kemikale.
Mund te jet per te qeshur, por Irani do mbetet fajtori po ndodhi dhe pastaj zgjedhja e vetme do jet lufta. Me mire te regulloet situata ne tavoline sesa me lufte.


Mos digjoni ca thot Bushi, lereni Bushin jasht se eshte UN qe po e kerkon ket gje.

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Presupozohet ndihme ne industri berthamore civile dhe jo ate ushtarake. Nuk e di sa e keni konceptin e ndarjes se perdorimit te energjise berthamore, nga civile ne ate ushtarake?
> 
> Dito.


Edhe une prandaj thash qe ti kerkoj edhe Sala... qe mos rine Shqiptaret e shkret pa drita... se pastaj nuk shikojne se nga shkojne.

----------


## Alket123

> Edhe une prandaj thash qe ti kerkoj edhe Sala... qe mos rine Shqiptaret e shkret pa drita... se pastaj nuk shikojne se nga shkojne.


Ka alternativa me te mira se ajo berthamore. Korese po i ofrohet nje central me uje te lehte per prodhimin e energjise elektrike ne kembim te dorezimit te asaj berthamore ne duart e Amerikes. Koreanes dhe duan dhe sduan. Psene?

Biznesi qe i perket botes se parase tani po fillon me makinat hibrid por teknologjia e hidrogjenit eshte maturuar ne laboratore me kohe dhe eshte e sigurte sa te implementohet ne automobilat.

Alternativa berthamore eshte teknologji e vjeter, 65 vjet sot? Teknologjia berthamore nuk eshte jo as efektive dhe as e sigurte. Po kush i jep Shqiperise nje central te tille?

----------


## Wordless

Shqiperia s'ka nevoje per Iranin per te ndertuar central berthmor; ne radhe te pare 
s'jemi vend industrial per te qene konsumator te babëzitur energjie, ne radhe te dyte 
kemi burime natyrore si uji, era dhe Dielli te cilat nuk shfrytezohen efektivisht ose fare. 
Gjithashtu mos te harrojme se infrastruktura te ne eshte ne nje shkalle te tille amortizimi, 
sa nje perqindje e madha e energjise humbet rruges.

----------


## Irfan

Presidenti i ri i Republikes Islamike te Iranit ka premtu per mundesite dhe ndihmat qe do ti ofroj vendeve islamike,njekohsishte edhe  vendeve te tjera per shfrytezimin e energjis berthamore,ne menyre paqesore.Duke mos e bere nje pune te tille si qe e beri SHBA ne Japoni....Pik se pari duke filluar me Turkin,Sirin si dhe çdo vendit tjeter.Ne mesin e vendev te mundesive per ndihme eshte edhe Republika e Shtetit Shqipetare.....dhe nese kete e pranon shtetit shqipetare.

----------


## Irfan

Kryetari i Keshillit supreme te sigurimit kombetare te RII, theksoi se SHBA dhe perendimi duke u perpjekur te pengojne Iranin per posedimin e teknologjise paqesore berthamore, synojne te pengojne zhvillimin e vendeve te pavarura. z. Ali Larixhani, *kryetari i keshillit supreme te sigurimit kombetare te RII, theksoi se perendimi dhe sidomos SHBA, synojne te krijojne nje rend boterore ku perendimoret te jene pardon dhe te tjeret sherbetore*, dhe shtoi se amerikanet megjithese posedojne burimet me te medha te gazit dhe naftes, posedojne 100 centrale atomike. Ne vazhdim, z. Larixhani theksoi se aktualisht RII nuk ka vendosur te dale nga traktati NPT por nese evropianet perpiqen te flasin me Iranin me logjiken e forces dhe imponimit, Teherani do te marre vendime te reja.

----------


## Lunesta

nuk ka by.... irani te krijoje rend te ri boteror se rendi i ri boteror nuk krijohet me mullah qe trembin xhindet e te papune qe tundin tespijet neper kebabtore, rendi ri krijohet me inovacione, teknollogji, dhe brez te shkolluer mire, plus nje sistem baze si demokracia qe lejon clirimin e energjise se cdo individi. Irani asnje nga keto standarte se ka dhe as ka per ta patur kurre me ate botekuptim te mykur politiko-social qe ka sot. Ndaj  rrijne e do bejne petlla me uje per rende boterore sic bente enver hoxha dikur.

----------


## Alket123

Nje nga gomarrlleqet qe sundon ne Lindjen e Mesme eshte se mjerimin e kane pse eshte Izraeli dhe amerika e sponsorizon Izraelin.

Lere menjane ate qe ka thene ai pejgamberi per izraelitet por sepse ekziston Izraeli ka mungese te ushqimeve fshatrat iraniane? Komplet idiotizem!

Popujt e Lindjes se Mesme nuk e dine se nga cfare po iu vjen e keqja. Perderisa armiku i brendshem i nxit masat se eshte armiku i jashtem ai qe e ka fajin per mjerimin e tyre deri atehere ky mjerim ka per te vazhduar. 

Si PPSH, fajin per ekonomine qe po falimenton e ka armiku i jashtem.


hmmm dikush do thote se eshte Amerika ajo qe sponsorizon qeverite te Lindjes se Mesme. Amerika po ben politiken e saj per interes te saj.

Bin Laden po e ben punen se prapthi. Kerkon te destabilizoje Ameriken ajo te mos sponsorizoje qeverite e Lindjes se Mesme. Pse nuk fillon te destabilizoje qeverite e Lindjes se Mesme? Do e kishte me te lehte keshtu.

----------


## Lioness

*Dënohen ashpër komentet e Ahmedinexhad për Izraelin*

Ka pasur një dënim në shkallë të gjërë të një thirrje të bërë nga presidenti iranian Mahmud Ahmedinexhad, që Izraeli të fshihet nga harta.

Një zëdhënës i Presidentit Bush tha se komente të tilla rrisin shqetësimet për programin bërthamor iranian, i cili dyshohet nga amerikanët se përdoret për prodhimin e armëve bërthamore. 

Britania, Franca, Spanja dhe Kandaja kanë thirrur diplomatët iranianë për të protestuar ndaj komenteve të tilla të cilat presidenti Ahmedinexhad i bëri gjatë një konference në Teheran të titulluar "Bota pa Sionizëm." 

Komentet e z.Ahmedinexhad për Izraelin duket se janë një rikthim në retorikën e vijës së ashpër të ditëve të para të Revolucionit Islamik në Iran.

Qeveritë perëndimore janë të shqetësuara nga ajo që duket se është kërcënim verbal ndaj një shteti tjetër. 

Ndërkaq disa vënde myslymane të cilat kanë tentuar në ndërtimin e urave me Izraelin, mund të ndihen jo rehat nga paralajmërimet e tij se ata që do të njohin regjimin sionist do të konfrontohen me ashpërsinë e komunitetit islamik.

----------

